# No one told me about this/ best ?87 I spent



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

*No one told me about this/ best £87 I spent*

Fuel filter fiat Ducato 2.3 2007 / saga breakdown
On the way down to lesanne stopped for lunch at the Nozay aire had a strong smell of diesel looked underneath puddles of gazoil underneath, turned out because I had the van serviced before I left the fuel filter wasn't fixed right .
mechanic provided by saga breakdown said "beaucoup problem " many breakdowns , as we were parked up with tell tale tracks of diesel a French van stopped and said he had had the Same problem ,seems that the filter has a large knurled locking nut trapping the 2 parts with a rubber sealing ring between he said can not be tightened enough on the veh (air scoop in way) 
Can't fault the breakdown service provided 30 mins after call Sunday afternoon lorry arrived guy spent about 10 mins on it then shot of to fetch grips seals etc on the road again within a couple of hours , now sitting at lesannes on the new cotes de Rhone bogof deal from intermarche at £1:36 a bottle marginally dearer than the diesel I sprayed on the road from Rennes to Nantes tastes a lot better as well


----------



## Twm-Twp (Jun 14, 2012)

All's well that ends well - nice to hear of a happy ending. 

PS: If you don't finish all the £1.36 red you can always use it to clean off the diesel that spilled all over the underside of your van. Watch it doesn't come into contact with any painted surfaces though !!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

You spend as much as that on a bottle of wine, good job my wife does not read these threads.

Andy


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

When I worked on Bedford & Scania trucks, we always took the vehicles out for a road test after any work, and trapping the fuel filter sealing rings on the CAV filters was a regular thing to check for, especially if you had one of the youngsters working with you. 

Bosch spin-off filters cured most of those issues, but I have a CAV filter/agglomerator on the show engine and even now I still find those bl**dy rings to be prone to slipping out!

Peter


----------

